# Painful sex since failed ICSI



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure if this related to my treatment or not but thought it was worth asking on here.

Since having our treatment fail at the beginning of April, I have been finding sex painful. It feels like I am being burnt inside and this begins right at the start as soon as we begin. I thought I might have thrush so bought a pessary and used it last week - didn't have sex for a while to let myself get over it. In the meantime I had AF.

Attempted sex again today and it was really painful - like someone had put raw chilli on me! When I looked after one side was very red and inflamed. It took quite a long time for my bits to calm down and stop burning.

What on earth could get causing this? Has the treatment caused an imbalance or given me an infection? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm guessing this is not a common problem by the lack go response. Looks like a trip to the docs is in order!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine was a bit painful and caused bleeding but that was because they had to use something for transfer as couldn't get to where they needed to.  

This sounds a bit diff like infection.  Talk to your GP or gynie.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds like thrush to me! I get horrible burning with thrush. Any antibiotics, stress, hormones couldhave triggered it. Hope it gets better

Xxx


----------



## LS180 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hiya ladies, I had the same problem after my 1st failed cycle. Carried on until after the 3rd cycle. I had a mc after my 2nd attempt of ivf and didn't think to complain.

All the pain vanished after I had a hysteroscopy and laproscopy.  Ended up I had endo and that was probably causing the pain. Dont put up with it, go to the docs!!!

Xxx


----------

